# Coding for Alar Batten Grafts??



## Kelly Taylor

I have a physician that is placing grafts (cartilage obtained from ear--21325)  into the nose for "alar collapse causing nasal obstruction".  The doctor wants to use 30400 or 30410 (Rhinoplasty, primary or complete) to code this.  I'm not so sure.  The only portion of a "Rhino" being done is placing grafts into alar.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## haadi

hii,


here only code 30410 is applicable, there must be two things done to qualify for that px, 1) has to be some bony work & 2) grafts may be used.

CDR OF 30410 SAYS: The cartilages may be reshaped by trimming or may be augmented by grafting. Local grafts from adjacent nasal bones and cartilage are not reported separately.

THANK YOU.  

Hadi


----------



## nbc1953

*alar batten grafts*

the appropriate code to use for the procedure would be 30465, repair of nasal vestibular stenosis, the cartilage graft may be reported separately


----------



## Melanie Daugherty

Hi Kelly, If the graft is ear cartilage, you can and should code it separately.  The description for 30400-30462 states "local grafts from adjacent nasal bones and cartilage are not reported separately".  Since the ear cartilage is not local, code it separate using 21235. It sounds like he performed a 30400, but I would really have to see what the op report says in order to choose the correct CPT.  Hope this helps!


----------



## amitjoshi4

Hi Kelly, 

The appropriate codes in the scenario is 30465 and 21235. Since the graft is being taken from ear, it should be coded separately.

Thank You


----------

